# DIY Rabbit Cages



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Jan 13, 2021)

Any suggestions on where to buy cage wire for making or repairing rabbit cages? Local feed store doesn't carry the right size and didn't seem interested in ordering it.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 13, 2021)

Amazon, maybe? Is there a bigger farm supply store that you can get to or order online from?


----------



## Fishychix (Jan 13, 2021)

In our area there are TSC, Lowes and Home Depot. You can also order from amazon, but returning it because its the wrong one is a bit of a pain.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jan 13, 2021)

Klubertanz in Wisconsin carries EVERYTHING for caged critters. The wire isn't cheap and they are old fashioned. You have to call to make orders or use mail, least last time I checked.  They have every size in many options.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jan 14, 2021)

SA Farm said:


> Amazon, maybe? Is there a bigger farm supply store that you can get to or order online from?


Took some time to find the right search words but they have wire. Haven't found 14 awg for the cage bottom yet. I did see 16 awg.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Jan 14, 2021)

Grizzlyhackle said:


> Took some time to find the right search words but they have wire. Haven't found 14 awg for the cage bottom yet. I did see 16 awg.


That's part of the problem I've been having, can't find 14 gauge wire for the floor. I can find wire for the sides and top, but only seeing 16 gauge wire for the floor.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jan 14, 2021)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> That's part of the problem I've been having, can't find 14 gauge wire for the floor. I can find wire for the sides and top, but only seeing 16 gauge wire for the floor.


Klubertanz has it but it's costly. Local all I can find is 16awg or smaller weave thats 16. I got some big bunnies and didn't know any better. I wish I could remember maybe spent 160$ but I bought a big roll of 14. I use the 16 on the side now. It's written by a lot of people to buy baby saver wire for the side. I can't find that local. 16 works for me, nothing gets in or out. Had a cat once armpit deep hanging on a quail cage. I had used chicken wire. Cats could reach in, 5 week old quail could slip out. Bad, bad idea I had with that one.
There's another outfit besides klubertanz that sells wire. They were steep priced too. I saw on here you could use closet racks held with ring clips, zip ties. It looked good but not for me. You have to enter thru the top and looked like a lot of bending to do any cage work. I don't have a barn. Harbor freight carport with roofed hutches I can look in easily. If I only had a barn or shed .... I hope you post some pictures when you get going.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jan 14, 2021)

Klubertanz Equipment Co., welded wire, cages, & supplies for small animals.
					

Equipment and Supplies for Rabbits and Other Small Animals.



					www.klubertanz.com
				








						Welded & Woven Wire Mesh | Fencing, Cages & Enclosures | Darby Wire Mesh
					

Welded and woven wire mesh is often used in fencing, caging and enclosure applications. Users often specify stainless steel, galvanized and plain steel wire mesh.




					www.darbywiremesh.com
				




Darby is in Philadelphia they have it but they list it wire diameter not guage .063=16 or 14 depending if it's American or us std. Dang it all. Maybe they have it thicker. Reason to check them ,they sell all kinds of wire. If they have it shipping would be cheaper for me 3 hours away driving. Can you tell I'm bored on quarantine waiting on the test results.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 15, 2021)

Lowes often has various sizes, gauges and types of mesh wire one can use for cage building.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jan 15, 2021)

So I got a response to an email I sent to the company in Philly. The wire they have is 16awg price is ok at 126$ for galvanized after weld 30" by 100'. Klubertanz was $144 galvanized after weld 14awg 30" x 50'. And we haven't talked shipping yet.
So @Beekissed  might have an idea maybe Lowes or Home Despot would do a special order.  They sure don't carry that size normally. Tractor supply here  doesn't have it either.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 15, 2021)

Tractor Supply usually has the appropriate sized wire and also the cage clips for constructing rabbit cages as well.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jan 15, 2021)

Beekissed said:


> Tractor Supply usually has the appropriate sized wire and also the cage clips for constructing rabbit cages as well.


Maybe if I had asked when I was there..
Bought what I saw, it's a guy thing.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Jan 15, 2021)

Beekissed said:


> Tractor Supply usually has the appropriate sized wire and also the cage clips for constructing rabbit cages as well.


The wire I saw at TSC and what's online is 16 gauge, not 14 gauge. Guess I will ask if they can order the 16 14 gauge.

Edit: I mistyped, meant 14 gauge.


----------



## secuono (Jan 15, 2021)

Use the floor wire Z stick to brace the floors or make your own.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jan 15, 2021)

secuono said:


> Use the floor wire Z stick to brace the floors or make your own.


What's a Z stick?


----------



## secuono (Jan 15, 2021)

Grizzlyhackle said:


> What's a Z stick?








						FLOOR SPEADERS
					

FLOOR SPEADERS




					www.bassequipment.com


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jan 15, 2021)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> The wire I saw at TSC and what's online is 16 gauge, not 14 gauge. Guess I will ask if they can order the 16 gauge.


What kind of rabbits do you have? 16 is hard on some of the big ones feet. I had to add boards and those slotted plastic things. I rebuilt with the thicker wire where I could.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Jan 15, 2021)

Grizzlyhackle said:


> What kind of rabbits do you have? 16 is hard on some of the big ones feet. I had to add boards and those slotted plastic things. I rebuilt with the thicker wire where I could.


I meant to type 14 gauge, fixed my post above. I have Rex (not mini) and mixed Flemish. I need the 14 gauge rather than 16 gauge as it is better for the larger rabbits. I have cutting boards and ceramic tiles in the cages for them to rest on.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Jan 16, 2021)

secuono said:


> FLOOR SPEADERS
> 
> 
> FLOOR SPEADERS
> ...


Thanks! I was thinking I would probably need something like this. The cages I have now have these in the floor. I will have to see if we have galvanized rods we can repurpose or if it would be easier to buy some.


----------



## Hideaway Pines (Jan 20, 2021)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Any suggestions on where to buy cage wire for making or repairing rabbit cages? Local feed store doesn't carry the right size and didn't seem interested in ordering it.


We have tried various kinds, but like this cage from Amazon Amazon.com : Midwest Wabbitat Folding Rabbit Cage : Rabbit Hutch : Pet Supplies we actually put several in stacking formation in our building so we can house multiple rabbits.


----------



## Rabbitsbysara (Jan 20, 2021)

Klubertanz in Wisconsin. I got my wire there can't remember I think it was 14. I haven't used it yet, got it quite awhile ago. The shipping wasn't as bad as I thought it was only like 22.00. But I am in Illinois. It was extremely expensive though like 160.00 I think. It is like 200lbs, hence why I haven't used it yet. I had the bright idea I was going to do wire hanging cages outside, but in our winters I just don't see how it will work. Right now I just have multiple ragged hutches that I put new floors in with cheap wire and then put good legs and support on them and cover with plywood and styrofoam for winter. Then my friend works at some factory and he gets me rolls of this great waterproof insulation. It hasn't even been that cold yet! I would like to avoid frozen water everyday. I envy people with a barn or shed they can use. I am in the suburbs, and have no such place.


----------



## Niele da Kine (Jan 20, 2021)

We can get some rabbit wire at Ace Hardware along with Tractor Supply, Lowe's & Home DePot, but we don't have heavy rabbits so the less expensive wire will work.

We build floor plates with wood cross members at about every foot and a half so the lighter wire won't sag.  They have ledges and nest boxes to sit on if they don't want to sit on the wire.  

The floor plates are also modular so when they rot out a new floor plate can be installed without changing the rest of the hutch.





Some of them are set up for a dropped nesting area, others of them are entirely flat






This one is for a dropped nest area.  That means if a baby gets out of the nest, it can roll around and fall back in.  A nesting box is set over the nest hole and there's slots along the bottom edge for babies to fall back in.





Also, I have some big ceramic tiles which will fit over the hole so if I need the floorplate as a flat floorplate, it can be used with the ceramic tile covering the hole.





This is an older baby, they can still sneak under the edges until they're a few weeks old.  We haven't had any babies out chilled on the wire since starting with the dropped nesting areas.  The bottom of the nests are slightly sloped, so the babies all end up in a pile, that helps keep them warm, too.  No chilled babies in the corner of a nest box.





The roof, sides and back remain in place, the floor plates and doors are all modular and can be easily removed and replaced if necessary.  Makes for easy hutch cleaning when they can come apart.

There's also movable walls, so it can be one big space, three smaller spaces or two spaces, depending on the current needs of the herd.





Those are angoras, so they're mostly fluff and not nearly as big as they look.

Due to somewhat limited space, the big hutches were built as two story hutches.  Since then, I've found that a single layer is a lot easier to maintain since the roof of the lower area collects manure and needs to be cleaned off.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jan 20, 2021)

Niele da Kine said:


> We can get some rabbit wire at Ace Hardware along with Tractor Supply, Lowe's & Home DePot, but we don't have heavy rabbits so the less expensive wire will work.
> 
> We build floor plates with wood cross members at about every foot and a half so the lighter wire won't sag.  They have ledges and nest boxes to sit on if they don't want to sit on the wire.
> 
> ...


That is nice


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jan 20, 2021)

Rabbitsbysara said:


> Klubertanz in Wisconsin. I got my wire there can't remember I think it was 14. I haven't used it yet, got it quite awhile ago. The shipping wasn't as bad as I thought it was only like 22.00. But I am in Illinois. It was extremely expensive though like 160.00 I think. It is like 200lbs, hence why I haven't used it yet. I had the bright idea I was going to do wire hanging cages outside, but in our winters I just don't see how it will work. Right now I just have multiple ragged hutches that I put new floors in with cheap wire and then put good legs and support on them and cover with plywood and styrofoam for winter. Then my friend works at some factory and he gets me rolls of this great waterproof insulation. It hasn't even been that cold yet! I would like to avoid frozen water everyday. I envy people with a barn or shed they can use. I am in the suburbs, and have no such place.


I think I paid around 190$ with shipping to MD. I believe it was a 50' roll. Heavy is right. Once I set it down that's where it stayed. I peeled of and cut what I needed. I'm right there with you. I wish I could afford a shed with electric. No more frozen bottles, fans for the summer, screened for mosquitos. Lights so I can do stuff after dark. Right now it's a weather beat harbor freight carport and rough built hutches.
I wish I could find the bill for the wire. My wife blinked when I told her the price. I won't get away with it a second time.


----------



## Rabbitsbysara (Jan 21, 2021)

Those cages are nice. The nest boxes are angled? That is different. Now it's winter I have my does inside to kindle. The lowes has the cheap wire but it is 20.00 for 10 ft I believe. I am using it but it is not good quality wire. I would build a big hutch if I had someone to help me. Still looking. I also have a hard time finding pans to go under cages. I put that wire in the house, and am afraid to unroll it. Can't get it outside by myself. I had this bright idea in the spring watching youtube. I seen a man building these wire cages. They were nice. But winter is a different animal here anyway. And it hasn't even been as cold as usual. Cold enough anyway.


----------



## messybun (Jan 21, 2021)

Grizzlyhackle said:


> Klubertanz in Wisconsin carries EVERYTHING for caged critters. The wire isn't cheap and they are old fashioned. You have to call to make orders or use mail, least last time I checked.  They have every size in many options.


Oh my gosh thank you!!! We had somebody who ordered wire for us a few years ago with his own. Since then I could NOT remember the name of the company for the life of me!


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jan 21, 2021)

Rabbitsbysara said:


> Those cages are nice. The nest boxes are angled? That is different. Now it's winter I have my does inside to kindle. The lowes has the cheap wire but it is 20.00 for 10 ft I believe. I am using it but it is not good quality wire. I would build a big hutch if I had someone to help me. Still looking. I also have a hard time finding pans to go under cages. I put that wire in the house, and am afraid to unroll it. Can't get it outside by myself. I had this bright idea in the spring watching youtube. I seen a man building these wire cages. They were nice. But winter is a different animal here anyway. And it hasn't even been as cold as usual. Cold enough anyway. View attachment 80635View attachment 80636


You have a champagne. I bought one buck 4 years ago. I went back and the lady had sold every last one. He's a character. I like that silver coat.
The wire is a bit of a beast too handle and tough for old hands to cut. When you unroll it wants to come loose. Be careful wear gloves. To stop it from unraveling I fed a long zip tie thru the weave after my first cut. You can get them walmart, harbor freight, ace hardware. Buy the longest you can find. There cheap and very very handy too have around. Use as cage Door hinges, tie stuff together, hold up in weather well etc. Get a cheap dremel tool and cutting wheels will save your hands and remove burrs. WEAR SAFETY GLASSES. Walmart, lowes, harbor freight very handy tool. Buy extra cutting wheels. Cutting tools are great but they go dull and leave sharp burrs. Did I say wear safety glasses,cutters go dull and leave sharp burrs. Ok also check the wire any wire for sharp points in the weave. I think its from the weld process. You bought a dremel tool get a small grinding stone and grind them smooth. Save your bunnies feet and your hands.
Under trays you can improvise. They generally do it in the same spot?  Cheap totes, or dish basins set underneath. My job shut down, I bought all the plastic trays they would sell for starting seeds. They're 1/8 thick and used some of them. 
I know exactly what you mean about the weather. I spent a winter at Great Lakes training center. I never been so cold in my life. Midwest winter no thanks. It's 50 outside here, shirtsleeve weather.


----------



## Rabbitsbysara (Jan 21, 2021)

What it's 50 in Maryland? Thought you had a cold winter too. Actually was pretty nice today sunny and 40s. I opened up my outdoor hutches so my buns could get sun and fresh air. People around here aren't interested in champagnes, and they are hard to find. Waiting to get a buck from Michigan about 2 hours each way. I like mine. The doe is super sweet and a good mother. They aren't a big as the new Zealands and don't grow as fast. The buck I used before is only half champagne. My doe is about to kindle from the Californian buck. Idk what they are going to look like. Sell a few for pets, everyone else can go to freezer camp. I was going to cut the wire with a cut off disc for an angle grinder. People I know aren't into rabbits or gardening, so it's hard to get anyone to help me with muscle. Im a lady. Not weak, but not able to tackle a big building project without a hand. Great lakes Navel base is up north, it gets cold up there. Lake effect is real. Last winter was pretty mild, this year so far. I want to move somewhere warmer with nice land.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jan 21, 2021)

Rabbitsbysara said:


> What it's 50 in Maryland? Thought you had a cold winter too. Actually was pretty nice today sunny and 40s. I opened up my outdoor hutches so my buns could get sun and fresh air. People around here aren't interested in champagnes, and they are hard to find. Waiting to get a buck from Michigan about 2 hours each way. I like mine. The doe is super sweet and a good mother. They aren't a big as the new Zealands and don't grow as fast. The buck I used before is only half champagne. My doe is about to kindle from the Californian buck. Idk what they are going to look like. Sell a few for pets, everyone else can go to freezer camp. I was going to cut the wire with a cut off disc for an angle grinder. People I know aren't into rabbits or gardening, so it's hard to get anyone to help me with muscle. Im a lady. Not weak, but not able to tackle a big building project without a hand. Great lakes Navel base is up north, it gets cold up there. Lake effect is real. Last winter was pretty mild, this year so far. I want to move somewhere warmer with nice land.


Angle grinder that will do it. 
Champagnes are ok in my book.
I bought the one and 3 flemish. I should have gotten the champagnes. Finally found 2 people close enough.  The one wants your life story and picture of your setup ,indoor only not happening. The other not so pretty maybe mixed. I like rabbits alot but I got them for the garden and to keep me occupied. My wife took him to the vet being new to tame rabbits I thought no way his sac should be that huge. Impressively huge. Without asking she clipped him. I wanted to ....fill in the rage with your own thoughts. She told my wife they were fine but there's two many rabbits as it is. At the time the breed was on the conservancy list. 4 yrs later I had to let it go but I tell people about her. I was used to what cottontail rabbit has so I was afraid he had cancer or something.
I'm close to the coast so it gets cold but not like it used to. West part of the state gets more snow. Never like great lakes or Milwaukee. Coldest places I ever been. Winter of 81/82 not much snow that year. One weekend it was 81 below with the wind chill. I called home and it was 30 below here with wind chill. 
If you want to move Eastern shore of Md or southern Delaware are good. Summer is hot,humid mosquitos are rough. Soils sandy but grows good. Delaware's trailer friendly no sales tax.


----------



## Rabbitsbysara (Jan 21, 2021)

I want a house. No trailer for me, I been watching an exterminator show and they say roaches eat the trailers glue. Some people are against meat rabbits. Rabbits are livestock. I haven't butchered any yet. I got the first of these rabbits in the spring. And show how it just snowballed from there. Now I'm waiting for two does to kindle and then a different started pulling fur. Turns out my daughter put her with a buck just to see what would happen. Now I have 3 does in the house, and 3 babies from the last litter. I wanted to wait for that doe to lose a little weight before I bred her again. She is huge. I didn't know this doe was pregnant, we have been handling her. We let her out to get some exercise, and pick her up to put her away. Hope she is okay. I have sold several rabbits on Craigslist for pets and one full grown doe, bred to someone who was wanting to start meat rabbits. My does had hard time kindling in the summer. I have always had a pet rabbit or two, but wanted more manure for my garden and want to try meat rabbits. I like rabbit meat it is very good. Plus with this pandemic craziness going on I want to be able to have a food source just in case. I could always move my rabbits in the basement, if I needed to secure them. Now I have my whole garden mulched in about 10 inches of manure/straw/wood chips. I will probably turn it under by hand soon.


----------



## messybun (Jan 21, 2021)

Just telling some people you don’t snip your rabbits is enough to have them freak out on you. I’ve had people start quoting the percentage rate that does get cancer without being spayed and then tell me I was being irresponsible for not getting my rabbit spayed. Some people need better things to do in life I think.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jan 21, 2021)

Rabbitsbysara said:


> I want a house. No trailer for me, I been watching an exterminator show and they say roaches eat the trailers glue. Some people are against meat rabbits. Rabbits are livestock. I haven't butchered any yet. I got the first of these rabbits in the spring. And show how it just snowballed from there. Now I'm waiting for two does to kindle and then a different started pulling fur. Turns out my daughter put her with a buck just to see what would happen. Now I have 3 does in the house, and 3 babies from the last litter. I wanted to wait for that doe to lose a little weight before I bred her again. She is huge. I didn't know this doe was pregnant, we have been handling her. We let her out to get some exercise, and pick her up to put her away. Hope she is okay. I have sold several rabbits on Craigslist for pets and one full grown doe, bred to someone who was wanting to start meat rabbits. My does had hard time kindling in the summer. I have always had a pet rabbit or two, but wanted more manure for my garden and want to try meat rabbits. I like rabbit meat it is very good. Plus with this pandemic craziness going on I want to be able to have a food source just in case. I could always move my rabbits in the basement, if I needed to secure them. Now I have my whole garden mulched in about 10 inches of manure/straw/wood chips. I will probably turn it under by hand soon.


Wow you got your hands full.
I switched to rabbits cuz of nosey neighbors. I'd bring old horse apples home and get complaints they could smell something. Horse owner wanted to overload my little pickup and age and shoveling. Bunny berries are soooo much lighter. You can get a manufactured house. They bring it on a trailer. They make some nice ones. Big seller's here. Friend of ours has one 30 years now. A cousin bought one in the 70's, leaked some where it joined but the company fixed it all. Still living there you would never no it was factory built.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jan 21, 2021)

messybun said:


> Just telling some people you don’t snip your rabbits is enough to have them freak out on you. I’ve had people start quoting the percentage rate that does get cancer without being spayed and then tell me I was being irresponsible for not getting my rabbit spayed. Some people need better things to do in life I think.


That's crazy. I've read the operation was hard on does and not a guarantee of survival. I did get a dutch boy snipped on purpose cuz he was loosing his mind. My arm does not look like a rabbit and he got too friendly. Poor guy  I didn't have or know any other way to handle it. Still don't. 
Better things in life to do and worry about I agree.


----------



## Rabbitsbysara (Jan 21, 2021)

That's the same with dogs. They want to spay and nueter everything. In nature there is no such thing. If they stop with chemicals and gmos in everything there would be alot less cancer. I have never taken a rabbit to the vet. They are either healthy or not. Not that big of an investment like a dog. Plus I try to doctor everything my self.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 21, 2021)

I was checking out wire at Rural King today and they had several good gauges and types of wire for cage making and it even stated it was for making of cages on the label.  Just an FYI.


----------



## Rabbitsbysara (Jan 21, 2021)

No rural king over here there's one In Indiana


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jan 21, 2021)

Oww my pocket hurts. Louis Page co. Sterling,Ma.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jan 21, 2021)

Another Massachusetts company this is the brand Klubertanz sells. You see in red they want to sell in large qty. We are an under served community.


----------



## Rabbitsbysara (Jan 21, 2021)

That's a different place? Not the one in WI? That is very expensive, but that is 100ft. I got 50ft and it is 24inch and I'm pretty sure I got the baby saver. Then you have to add shipping! This wire is super expensive. And it's specifically for rabbits. Why do they feel we need to have such costs? Probably because they don't want us having our own sources of meat production quietly in our city yards? Lol. So my poor doe that my daughter bred accidentally just had 12 kits. Three were dead when I checked cold. I fixed the nest box. There was alot of blood. I hope my doe is okay. Her kits are only like 45 days. You are supposed to wait 21days before breeding again right? My poor doe. I gave her some oats, Kale, spinach, and alfalfa. And I put alot of collidial silver in her water. She only wants greens right now. All the kits were black I think. She is black, but with the other buck there were three yellow with silver marbling. The other two does haven't pulled fur yet. The champagne, I'm not worried about she is great mother. The other doe is first time kindle. So I hope she can figure it out. She thinks she's in first class now, she's never been in the house. And she's using the litter box pretty good.


----------



## Rabbitsbysara (Jan 21, 2021)

A pallet? How much wire is that? The feed stores should buy it to sell.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jan 21, 2021)

Rabbitsbysara said:


> That's a different place? Not the one in WI? That is very expensive, but that is 100ft. I got 50ft and it is 24inch and I'm pretty sure I got the baby saver. Then you have to add shipping! This wire is super expensive. And it's specifically for rabbits. Why do they feel we need to have such costs? Probably because they don't want us having our own sources of meat production quietly in our city yards? Lol. So my poor doe that my daughter bred accidentally just had 12 kits. Three were dead when I checked cold. I fixed the nest box. There was alot of blood. I hope my doe is okay. Her kits are only like 45 days. You are supposed to wait 21days before breeding again right? My poor doe. I gave her some oats, Kale, spinach, and alfalfa. And I put alot of collidial silver in her water. She only wants greens right now. All the kits were black I think. She is black, but with the other buck there were three yellow with silver marbling. The other two does haven't pulled fur yet. The champagne, I'm not worried about she is great mother. The other doe is first time kindle. So I hope she can figure it out. She thinks she's in first class now, she's never been in the house. And she's using the litter box pretty good.


Sad to hear, hopefully it'll all work out. That's a manufacturer, wire is really getting expensive.  I've found 2 that make in 14awg. Buy a pallet sell it in pcs by the foot. If I did that somebody would come up with a different system. Imagine shipping this to California.


----------



## Rabbitsbysara (Jan 21, 2021)

Shipping anything is expensive. I shop on ebay alot to find good deals, but the shipping is terrible. The place in WI shipped it DHL but it is I think 3 hrs one way? I looked at it, cuz I thought about driving to get it. But when she told me 22.00, I was happy with that. I bought 2lbs of those stupid j clips too. Idk if they are small or what but I would use c clips instead. The j are a pain. I put a few on a kw cage I have.


----------



## Rabbitsbysara (Jan 21, 2021)

What about that pvc covered wire? That's what the kw cage is. I think they sell it but I didn't get it cuz I didn't know if they could chew it. But I think it's softer on the hocks.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Jan 21, 2021)

I'm in California, we don't have Rural King here.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jan 22, 2021)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> I'm in California, we don't have Rural King here.


All we have is Tractor Supply in Md. Closest rural king to me is 114 miles in Front Royal Va. Gotta go thru WashDc to get there. Have you looked at ebay for wire. Nobody cheap is showing up anywhere. Shipping to you from what I've found is a show stopper.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jan 27, 2021)

Sitting on the dash of my truck all this time. I found the bill shipping was 69.50 for just the roll of wire 50' . That was January of 18.


----------



## Rabbitsbysara (Jan 27, 2021)

Oh wow at least you are cleaning your dash now! Lol


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jan 27, 2021)

Rabbitsbysara said:


> Oh wow at least you are cleaning your dash now! Lol


Thousands of out of work comedians.....


----------



## Niele da Kine (Jan 27, 2021)

If you are going to complain about shipping, move to Alaska or Hawaii.  Or go a step further and move to Guam, Am. Samoa, etc.  Then you'll find out that many folks won't ship to a 'foreign country' and no more shipping problems because they won't ship to you at all.

Are there any West Coast wire manufacturers? Ocean freight is pretty inexpensive for shipping, it might be worthwhile to get a pallet full of wire and then use it to build hutches to sell. That would take it from wholesale to above retail rates.


----------



## Rabbitsbysara (Jan 27, 2021)

I don't know. There are people that sell hutches near st Louis, and in some more rural areas but it is very far from me. I checked. Plus I don't think they use the correct wire. I don't know how good business would be to sell hutches. I know the cheap ones suck. I don't know if I can make them on my own. Not a really great carpenter lol. Just recently started using power tools. Anyhow, here is my winterized hutches. Lol
I have a friend who works at a place that makes this insulation. It is some type of light weight spun plastic. It is waterproof. There are about 10 of these lightweight blankets over the cages. The cage on the left also has a foam mattress topper. Only one rabbit is alone, a big buck. They all have plenty of straw. Only two waters are freezing the ones closest to the ground. This is the west side of my garage. I tried the south side, but it doesn't get any sun! We have alot more cooler weather, than hot weather here. And I know my rabbits appreciate the sun on cool mornings. I need more cages right now. I have 3 does in the house. And 19 kits. One doe I can't figure it out she hasn't kindled yet. Maybe shes not pregnant but I don't know how, cause she was with the buck for close to 3 weeks. If she doesn't have babies within the next few days she is on the cull list. She was on the list before but figured I'd see if she was a good mom. I sold her sister, and her brother is one of my bucks, but I bred her with an unrelated buck, I just recently got which is why I never bred her before. I find it very interesting how some bucks and does can get along so well, but others don't.


----------



## Rabbitsbysara (Jan 27, 2021)

Grizzlyhackle said:


> Thousands of out of work comedians.....View attachment 80899


I was just messing with ya! Good job cleaning though! Lmao!


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Jan 27, 2021)

Rabbitsbysara said:


> I was just messing with ya! Good job cleaning though! Lmao!


Practicing detailing cars for when I retire.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 29, 2021)

KW Rabbit Cages and equipment should have the wire in all the right sizes as well as the different cage parts - doors, door clips and fasteners, urine guards, privacy panels, auto watering equipment, etc.  They are located in Santee, CA, (inland from San Diego).  Since you are in Auburn, CA, the shipping charges might be cheaper.  Or if you ever get down to San Diego area, you can order it then go by and pick it up.  They have an on-line catalog.

If you look it up on their website, you might be able to locate it easier with a product code - maybe on Amazon?  KW has been around for a long time.  They have a good reputation, good products, nd had good customer service.  They used to be able to give good information over the phone about their products.  I haven't dealt with them for a while since I still have rabbit supplies and cages still in the shipping packs in my shed.  (Waiting for us to move to Texas so my DH can have another dedicated rabbit barn.)


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Jan 29, 2021)

I ended up ordering some wire from KW, haven't had a chance to make the repairs to the cages yet. Shipping wasn't too horrible, but I would have driven to pickup if it had been much higher. I think they can also bring some orders to rabbit shows to pickup.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 30, 2021)

Definitely will deliver  to rabbit shows for order pick up.  That is what we did except for one large order when we were visiting relatives in SD.

Now with CA quarantine don't know if/when rabbit shows will take place.  All dog, livestock shows have been cancelled for the past year here in CA.  However, you can call them and they will tell you if they are gong to shows and which shows they will attend.   Used to attend all large shows up to Pomona and larger ones in Sacramento area.

They also sell the under cage floor wire braces with a flange that hooks onto the bottom cage edges.  Theirs are metal which is cleaner.  I used 2 30" braces on each 36 x 30 cage floor for a doe with a litter.  I stopped using 30 x 30m cages for bucks since I preferred using the 36x30 babysaver wire cages for *all* the cages in the barn  Much easier to shift rabbits around if all cages could be used for litters.  

I used to clean my cages with a small propane blow torch.  Naturally without the rabbits in them!    It burned off all the old hair, cobwebs, etc. and I felt it sterilized as well.  I waited a couple hours to put new rabbits into those cages too.  LOL  On my wooden nest boxes, I used to hose them out, spray with diluted bleach and then leave them in full sun for a day or 2.  I made my own since I didn't like the metal ones  They had pressboard bottoms that didn't hold up, and were really cold in the winter for the bunnies.  The screen bottom ones were also cold in the winter when the wind would come up through the bottom wire and chill kits.  Screen bottoms were ok in hot summers though.


----------

